# JRadioButton abfragen



## tommiwe (21. Jul 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Gruppe mit 5 RadioButtons und möchte, dass ermittelt wird, welcher gedrückt ist, um dann entsprechend einen Wert in eine bestimmte Berechnung einzutragen.
Wie ermittle ich den Status des Buttons? Ich hatte es mit 
	
	
	
	





```
JRadioButton1.isSelected(true)
```
 versucht, aber das ging nicht.


----------



## André Uhres (21. Jul 2007)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/button.html


----------

